

Ask YC: Anyone in Chicago going to TechCocktail Tonight? - pchristensen

I remember jdavid said he was coming down from Milwaukee.  Other Chicago people (Shooter, speby, there, rrival, bmaier, cstejerean)?  Does anyone want to meetup?  I don't know the venue so I can't recommend a good way to meetup.<p>Venue: John Barleycorn Wrigleyville (Map)<p>Time: 6:30pm -9pm<p>Date: Thursday, February 21, 2008<p>Cost: FREE<p>RSVP Info at: http://techcocktail.com/blog/2008/01/22/tech-cocktail-chicago-7/
======
picnichouse
I think a couple of our guys (thepoint.com) are going. Please say hello! We
look like this: <http://www.bandrew.com/rampage/>

~~~
pchristensen
That...is the COOLEST picture ever! I'll just follow the National Guard to
find you guys.

------
rrival
I'll be there wearing a Mashable schwag shirt (<http://tinyurl.com/2xs7c2>),
black jacket. I look like this guy: <http://tinyurl.com/yw4bet>

It's upstairs. There's a circular bar in the middle, a wall of windows on the
east wall. The elevated area along that wall is probably the easiest place to
meet as there's just one way to get there.

See you guys there!

------
pchristensen
Should we go with rrival's elevated platform on the east wall? I would
recommend the Social Helix space but I wouldn't want to hog their demo room.

I look like this: [http://www.pchristensen.com/blog/articles/your-code-is-
subop...](http://www.pchristensen.com/blog/articles/your-code-is-suboptimal/)

except without the sunglasses and hat.

------
lylia
I will tell the two other startup guys I'm working with about this. We were
planning to meet tonight to work on stuff, but this may be a better thing.

Edit: Apparently they ran out of space. One of the guys said he'd been
invited. We'll go to the next one.

~~~
rrival
I'd be curious to see if they really care -that- much - it seemed pretty open
last time I was there. Walking in like you know what you're doing might work,
and if the last one is any indication, people tend to stay on after the event
ends at 9 (we closed it down last time).

~~~
bmaier
It is a free event, apparently the registration they do is to get an accurate
head count. Just show up.

------
jdavid
Social Helix(all 4 of us) will be there. We will be demoing and talking
hopefully with all of you. Then tomorrow Jon and I fly out to SF for the
google hackethon.

------
bmaier
Yes, I'll be there, but unfortunately I don't know the venue either. I believe
its upstairs at Barleycorn. Anyone else going?

------
JaredRad
We'll be there. Look for the 3 most dashingly handsome guys in the whole bar.
That's us.

~~~
pchristensen
I believe you're referring to me, myself, and I :)

------
programnature
I want to go, will they just let you in without rsvp?

------
thomasswift
didn't rsvp in time, make sure you talk to the suits, they've got the money.

